# Great article on the pill & how it causes gut problems



## GutlessWonder86 (Feb 11, 2012)

Found this article and wanted to share with women who use the pill and want to get pregnant down the road or who have other GI issues:

http://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/how-the-pill-can-harm-your-future-childs-health/


This is why I have never used the pill at all. On top of these reasons, it can and does cause blood clots and can add to major problems when we flare as our blood becomes "sticky" when inflammation is present in our body.  Per the many MDs who took care of me when I had my stroke 7 yrs. ago, women, especially, are at a much higher risk of throwing clots when flaring & when you add the pill, it increases the chance of a stroke or PE.  I knew about the safety issues since I was 20 so when I had the 12" clot in my brain, I knew I didn't contribute to it by adding a hormone to the mix. 

I've been using NFP for 15 yrs. to avoid having a family(for serious health issues)  because it works with my body, is 100% safe, does NOT interfere w/any Crohn's treatment at all, I'm able to tell when I will have a hormonal flare by keeping track monthly, & it's easy to use. PLUS it's cheap & there are no side effects like serious drug interactions, mood swings, weight gain, yeast infections, blood clots, stroke, or depletion of good bacteria in my gut.  Can the same be said about the pill?  I don't think so.


----------



## NikiB (Feb 11, 2012)

Interesting article. Makes me concerned about being on the pill now.:frown: What is NFP?


----------



## Susan2 (Feb 11, 2012)

NikiB said:


> Interesting article. Makes me concerned about being on the pill now.:frown: What is NFP?


Natural Family Planning i.e. periodic abstinence.


----------



## Rebecca85 (Feb 11, 2012)

Are there any studies showing how the pill can affect gut bacteria etc? Because otherwise this article is just scaremongering.

I am glad NFP is working for you, however I do know quite a few people who got pregnant that way, possibly because their cycles were not regular enough, so it's not a method that suits everybody. If it is imperative that you do not get pregnant (perhaps because of medication) then you should use an additional barrier method.


----------



## Rebecca85 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just doing my own research on iron-feeding bacteria. The article says that certain strains of e. coli can 'steal' iron from the host. Strictly speaking this is true, however the strains in question were genetically engineered in the lab to do as as part of a study on how bacteria obtain iron! http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/07/080731140223.htm

From the science daily article, it seems that the bacteria can only use iron when it is in iron citrate form, in the blood. So unless you are supplementing with iron citrate, surely they can't be stealing the iron out of your gut? So supplementing with iron won't be contributing to a gut flora imbalance?

The original article states also that gut dysbiosis is THE underlying cause of learning disorders such as ADHD and autism. I'm sorry, but I thought the underlying cause of those disorders were not yet known? I know there has been research and theories linking gut problems with these disorders, but that is not the same thing as saying that gut imbalances are the cause!


----------



## StarGirrrrl (Feb 11, 2012)

The blood clot issue can easily be solved by taking the "mini pill" ie the pregesterone only pill. There is a much lesser chance of blood clots when taking this pill. This is also suitable for many women who can't take the combined pill for reasons such as being overweight, high blood pressure or a smoker. 

I was switched 3 months ago onto POP from CP and I feel great; al my side effects have vanished and I feel great. Brown skin patches gone, PMT almost nil, virtually no bloating (previously very bad) and my skin has cleared up (I don't break out that time of month now). I didn't know how bad I personally was on the CP until I stopped.

I would also argue a if not the primary cause of anemia in women is excessive menstrual bleeding, which sometimes can only be solved by The Pill. Sometimes there isn't a perfect option and you have to take the lesser evil.

I know as a 13 year old child I could not cope with the excessive monthly, prolonged bleeding I was getting (started periods at 11) and I did become aneamic. Think a night-time maxi pad lasting 45 minutes. It was so bad I would limit my fluid intake so I didn't have to go to the bathroom and deal with all the blood. Other methods were tried before putting me on The Pill. That was the best option for me.


----------



## Rebecca85 (Feb 11, 2012)

Exactly- I would hate for someone to be scared off taking the pill because of scaremongering, but rather make an informed decision based on pros and cons.


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/did-you-know-the-who-ranks-birth-control-pill-as-carcinogen


I had no idea about this at all.  WOW!!  And I do know of women who have conceived while taking the pill because it can and does cause break through bleeding aka ovulation where a woman CAN conceive.

With NFP you track your fertility and are aware every day where you are in your cycle. It's not rocket science. Women are more in tune with how their body works. Also, it has been noted to be very helpful in diagnosing PCOS, cysts, infertility, and other issues.


----------



## Rebecca85 (Feb 11, 2012)

I did know about the breast cancer risk, it was on the leaflet (I believe it slightly decreases the risk of some other cancers). However as I had no family history of breast cancer I was happy to take that risk.


----------



## DustyKat (Feb 11, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, I understand the concept of NFP and in doing so I know this sounds like a stupid question but do condoms ever come into the equation when using NFP?

Dusty. xxx


----------



## StarGirrrrl (Feb 11, 2012)

I too knew about the increased cancer risk, I discussed my concerns with the Dr and was satisfied to take it. I would also say this is very well known, all the information is in the leaflet and it's in the media quite alot when they do new studies.

No method of contraception 100% prevents pregnancy. The only sure way is to have zero sex lol. Just as you know women who fell pregnant on the Pill. Rebecca knows women who have gotten pregnant using NFP. I am sure we all know someone who got pregnant using x method.

I can appreciate you are not a fan of the Pill, but there are other uses for it besides preventing pregnancy which can be valuable. As a 13 year old, aneamic and flooding every month I was very, very grateful for it.

As I said, sometimes in life you have to choose the lesser evil after weighing up the pros and cons.


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Feb 11, 2012)

if you are anemic, why didn't your MD suggest an iron infusion?  I was extremely anemic as well due to heavy periods and my hematologist told me seeing as iron wreaks havoc on the gut for most IBD pts,. that an infusion would be most helpful as it bypasses the gut.

I had a few infusions and it brought my iron levels up to normal range. Now I am doing great. There are other alternatives that are much safer.

As for 0 sex, the window of fertility is 7 or less days (the days to avoid if one doesn't want children) and the rest are infertile days where you can be together.  You just have to be educated by a trained RN practitioner or Ob/Gyn well versed in NFP training to know the signs of your own fertility. Women who are irregular can even use this.

I've been irregular for the past 5 yrs. and it was dxed by my NFP RN & Gyn that I am going through perimenopause  based upon my observations & physical symptoms. The pill masks those symptoms so it does make it difficult for women who are older when they actually are going into menopause because they are getting a period caused by the hormones instead of letting the woman's own body take it's course.

One less pill to take and I am more aware of how my fertility works naturally instead of it being treated as a disease.


----------



## lookame (Feb 11, 2012)

I am on the mini pill and have been for a couple of months now. For the first time in a year since my crohns diagnosis/symptoms began I haven't had a yeast infection and I no longer get the horrendous crohns flareup because my periods are very light to the point I don;t even get cramps. I was on the paraguard IUD and it was nice not having to remember to take pills or anything but the side effects were pretty bad.

I have also tried the NFP and I got pregnant fairly quickly, I was also pretty young so my immaturity probably contributed. I've also known a girl who was on the pill, used a condom and a spermicial and still got pregnant so not every method(or even several methods) are fullproof. I guess thats why they say abstinence is the only fullproof thing


----------



## StarGirrrrl (Feb 11, 2012)

This was over 10 years ago, so my memory is a bit hazy, I was counted as aneamic but the levels were not dangerously low, and at the time I was otherwise healthy (mildly ill at 16 but the real problems hit at 19 and then at 22), my Dr did not feel an infusion was necessary. Going on the pill stopped the horiffic bleeding and my iron levels improved. Unless my periods were controlled the situation was only going to get worse.

I am all for taking a natural approach, but there was no way the situation with my periods could continue any longer and that's why I was put on the Pill. Remember I was 13 and it was so bad I was limiting my fluid intake, so I didn't have to go to the bathroom and deal with all the flooding. I also dreaded going to school and having to carry around so many thick sanitary pads, worrying about leaks etc (and they did happen believe me) and would stay home at the weekends. 

I understand you are not a fan of the pill. But in my situation, with excessive menstrual bleeding which was distressing both physically and mentally to my 11 year old self (my first 3 periods were fine but then it hit), there was no choice. I vividly recall one incident, going to bed one night, with 2 night time pads on for maximum coverage, with 2 layered bath towels on top of the sheet, and waking up a few hours later to find I had soaked through everything and saturated the mattress with blood, I was 12 years old. I once stayed over with a family friend and a similar incident occured (although thankfully I did not ruin her mattress!!). I soon refused all situations involving sleepovers. 

All options were considered by my GP and Mother, tests were done to check for an underlying cause, other drugs were tried (and family tried me on several herbal supplements/ female complex vitamins), but in the end my GP sent me to a Gynae (female) at the Hospital, and after more consultation we all agreed I would go on the Pill at the age of 13, and it was the best decision for me at the time and the only solution. I was tried on several brands until one that best suited was found. 

At the end of the day, you have your views, I have the reality of my experience, and I know the choice was the right on. And I am even happier to be on the mini-pill today since I know it's better than the CP, the lesser evil if you like.

I don't have any concerns about my fertility and the Pill since I won't be having kids, and that decision is made and very unlikely to change because of my circumstances. So we are probably looking at this from somewhat different angles


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Feb 11, 2012)

I use to bleed heavy too but am a candidate for an endometrial ablation seeing as I'm not having children either. It's suppose help w/alleviating CD symptoms as well. 

Seeing as you said you won't be having children, are you a candidate for that?

PS: what's CP?  you stated "since I know it's better than the CP, the lesser evil if you like."


----------



## kate.flx (Feb 11, 2012)

Did it say anywhere that this was evaluated over long term use, or if just anyone taking oral contraceptive is at an immediate risk?

I have only been taking my BC for about 5 months. I take Lo-Loestrin FE and I do not get my period, or any menstrual symptoms whatsoever.


----------



## kllyeve (Feb 12, 2012)

I used NFP for several years successfully(ie no children) and we did use condoms during the fertile time of the month.  It is hard to abstain during the fertile time as that is usually when the woman is most in the mood- go figure!!

Being on the pill(any version) just killed my libido, so when I learned about NFP during pre-marital class , I was anxious to give it a try. I had a very supportive partner who trusted my word about safe/not safe. 

When I did decide to get pregnant, it took 4 months to conceive!!


----------



## Rebecca85 (Feb 12, 2012)

CP= combined pill (progesterone and oestrogen)


----------



## Rebecca85 (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.drugs.com/pro/lo-loestrin-fe.html

The information about your pill says research is inconclusive, because other factors such as sexual activity may also have an effect on cancer rates (thinking cervical cancer, pre vaccine days here)

However, the information available on my pill (microgynon) says that risk increases with length of time on pill. However, the risk increase is actually quite small. If 16 out of 10,000 women who have never taken the pill develop breast cancer by the time they are 35, 17 or 18 women who took the pill for 5 years will develop breast cancer. 

As you get older, and the general risk of breast cancer increases, so will the risk attributed to the pill.


----------



## Rebecca85 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thought this was also worth looking at- relative effectiveness of different birth control methods, assuming 'typical use' rather than 'perfect use'. Typical use means real couples, not theoretical lab scenarios, and might include things like forgetting pills, condom failure, etc. 

http://kidshealth.org/teen/sexual_health/contraception/bc_chart.html#


----------



## kate.flx (Feb 15, 2012)

Rebecca85 said:


> http://www.drugs.com/pro/lo-loestrin-fe.html
> 
> The information about your pill says research is inconclusive, because other factors such as sexual activity may also have an effect on cancer rates (thinking cervical cancer, pre vaccine days here)
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info!


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Apr 25, 2012)

I just found this information regarding how the pill ages the cervix and why it makes it difficult for some women who want to have children. I had no idea until today. Very interesting to say the least.
------------

Research by Professor Erik Odeblad shows that the pill ages a woman's cervix twice as quickly. In other words, a 24-year-old woman who has been on the Pill since she was 12 (as is not uncommon) and is now married and wants to have children may be shocked to find that she has the cervix of a 36-year-old woman!

Prof. Erik Odeblad is Professor Emeritus, Dept. of Medical Biophysics, University of Umeå, Sweden, and he has done a lot of research into the cervix and he has described the progressive aging of the cervix, ascending squamous metaplasia with diminution of crypt bearing areas, with use of the oral contraceptive pill.

Professor Erik Odeblad said: "Complications arising from the use of the Pill are very frequent. Infertility after its use for 7-15 years is a very serious problem. S crypts are very sensitive to normal and cyclical stimulation by natural oestrogens, and the Pill causes atrophy of these crypts. Fertility is impaired since the movement of sperm cells up the canal is reduced. Treatment is difficult." He also wrote: "After 3 to 15 months of contraceptive pill use, there is a greater loss of the S crypt cells than can be replaced ... A pregnancy rejuvenates the cervix by 2-3 years, but for each year the Pill is taken, the cervix ages by an extra year."
-----
Quotes from Professor Erik Odeblad
"The study of the effects of contraceptive pills on the cervix is a difficult task. A considerable amount of work is required for each patient and the time required spans many years, up to 10 years or more. Many women also want to change to other pills or to other methods of contraception, or perhaps now want to become pregnant. It also happens that some pills are withdrawn from the market. To these difficulties are added the normal age changes in the cervix and the dynamic processes which are of constant occurrence. After 3 and up to 15 months of contraceptive pill use, there is a greater loss of the S crypt cells than can be replaced." ("Some Notes on the Cervical Crypts", Professor Erik Odeblad, Bulletin of the Ovulation Method Research and Reference Centre of Australia, Vol 24 No 2 June 1997, p31)

"Regression when taking the Pill is different for estrogen-dependent crypts (L and S) and progesteron-dependent crypts (G) which may in part overdevelop." (See "Cervical Mucus and their functions", Erik Odeblad, Journal of the Irish Colleges of Physicians and Surgeons, Vol 26 No 1 January, 1997).

"These circumstances may be simply stated by the expression: a pregancy rejuvenates the cervix by 2-3 years, but for each year the Pill is taken, the cervix ages by an extra year." ("The Discovery of Different Types of Cervical Mucus and the Billings Ovulation Method", Professor Erik Odeblad, Bulletin of the Natural Family Council of Victoria, ISSN 0321-7567, Vol 21 No 3 September 1994, pp3-35).
----
Ageing and Rejuvenation
The cervix undergoes a natural process of development and ageing. The area of the cervix given over to the mucus secreting crypts gradually diminishes from maturity. The number of S crypts decreases from teenage. They are first replaced by L crypts starting at the base of the cervix. Later G crypts replace the L crypts.

This process is influenced by two other significant events:

Pregnancy

Use of the contraceptive pill
"The L replaces S and G replaces L transformations are partially reversed by changes during pregnancy, but they are partially accelerated by the Pill. These circumstances may be simply stated by the expression: a pregancy rejuvenates the cervix by 2-3 years, but for each year the Pill is taken, the cervix ages by an extra year."


Effects of Contraceptive Pills on the Cervix

"The study of the effects of contraceptive pills on the cervix is a difficult task. A considerable amount of work is required for each patient and the time required spans many years, up to 10 years or more. Many women also want to change to other pills or to other methods of contraception, or perhaps now want to become pregnant. It also happens that some pills are withdrawn from the market. To these difficulties are added the normal age changes in the cervix and the dynamic processes which are of constant occurrence. After 3 and up to 15 months of contraceptive pill use, there is a greater loss of the S crypt cells than can be replaced." 

Regression when taking the Pill is different for estrogen-dependent crypts (L and S) and progesteron-dependent crypts (G) which may in part overdevelop.


----------



## CLynn (Apr 25, 2012)

My GI was thrilled that I was already on the pill when diagnosed. Since pregnancy can affect our Crohn's, he would always tell me that it's best not to get pregnant during an active flare. I was warned of the clotting and stroke risks from the get go, since I smoked.


----------



## StarGirrrrl (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting, it is interesting.

Looking further on the Internet, it seems this study (1998?)is a mish-mash of previous ones in 1994 and 1997.

So while the study is useful i'd be wanting to see something alot more up to date, given the advances in medicine and investigation techniques in the past 14 years. Would also be interesting to see how many different Pills have come out since then, and their ingredients, and compare them to those available in 1998.

Of course the Pill does affect the cervix and female reproduction, i'm not trying to deny it. But neither am I buying into scare tactics by NFP websites who denounce it. I see NFP promoting the evils, and not the benefits such as a well documented risk of decreasing some cancers (alongside the evidence that it increases others of course).

I have agreed in the past it is prescribed too easily and for issues which are far too minor to justify the use. I am also opposed to making it easier to obtain (in the UK there have been moves to relax the rules, which would bypass the current health checks given to women on the Pill). But sometimes it is neccessary, and when done with proper medical supervision, advise and informed decisions, it is the best way forward for some women (I speak as one of them, I didn't want to get any sicker than I already was at 13 with excessive menstrual bleeding and it was a last resort after extensive testing, with full medical support and guidance).


----------



## Mountaingem (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow, just wow. And they prescribe this like candy! Seriously..all women really need more information before they start birth control that is hormone-based.


----------

